# Lambing 2015 - Parsnip LAMBS!



## Parsnip (Oct 12, 2014)

I've been absent for a while and I'm sorry about that, just life getting in the way of things 

Making a thread for my 2015 lambing because I think I'll have lambs by Christmas this year which is WAY early, but due to a ram escape, it's gonna happen.
So in theory I should have a batch of lambs late Dec/early Jan and then another batch Feb/March

I will get pics up later of the ladies and the daddy this year later today or early this week, I need to start tracking things on here again!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Parsnip (Oct 29, 2014)

OKAY HERE WE GO. This here is Duke and I'm mostly certain that he got Jillian and Wendy pregnant.




Here's a pic of Jillian from today, she's 9 months to the day as of yesterday. She is due on the 31st of December but give or take a week or two ya know? I might be expecting a monster baby because she's not the biggest ewe and the largest ram bred her haha.





Here's Wendy in the front. She's due the first week of January. She was bred by both Duke and the ram lamb Optimus on the same day I don't know whos lamb it will be!!!





Here's Optimus!!! Not sure all the ewes he's bred. Pax for sure but the rest are up in the air.
He got bottle jaw this past month so he's a little slow but getting better!




Pax here is due the second week of January and has always been shaped like a sphere so I just assume she took!




Diana is a total mystery. I saw Optimus re-breed her about every 2 weeks on the dot for a while, and then Diana got pretty sick and I doubt any fetus would have survived all the meds I gave her. So it's a mystery. Don't know if she's pregnant or if she can even get pregnant?

Then Irene and Raindrop, the two 8 month ewe lambs may or may not be pregnant. Their due dates are up in the air.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 30, 2014)

Well hello there Parsnip!  I've missed you.  We may be lambing close together again this year....usually our lambs arrive in January, but seeing those little udders getting bigger already and two of them getting rounder...possible we could have a few together again...was fun last year!  I am down to only 4 bred ewes this year as I'm not breeding the youngest for a year.


----------



## Parsnip (Nov 2, 2014)

I've missed you too!!!!!!
(I may have been in boyfriend land the past few months uh oh lol)

I'm looking forward to lambs this year!!!!! 
Though I know the excitement comes with super stress haha, which is why I plan to take it east next term at school and only take 2 classes. 

Might be getting another ewe lamb here soon.  To replace my cougar-eaten ewe...
My neighbor who sold me my new ram lamb has a few ewe lambs she wants to sell as breeders instead of meat. She said it's a waste of good genetics! My dad is buying two wether lambs from her anyways, so I think I'll go ahead and get a ewe lamb from her as well.
Have had my eye on one particular one since it was born.
This lamb is probably 75% Katahdin, 12.5% Dorper, 12.5% Romney.
A nice long legged ewe with a cropped tail. Hopefully she's grown into herself a bit more now and filled out! She's white with orange/brown splotches everywhere. Very nice looking ewe.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sounds like you have been very busy.  Sorry to hear that one of your ewe's was sick. Seems the more you have the more stuff you deal with.


----------



## Parsnip (Nov 7, 2014)

Pretty busy yeah!

Diana just always gets sick and I always say I need to get rid of her because she's costing me money every two months or so, moreso than the others, but I like her so  darn much I can't get rid of her!!! lol!

~Also I drove by your house a while ago and saw your ram. WOWIE
He's grown into a handsome thing hasn't he?
Great looking ram.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh, good!  Mine aren't due till March.  This will help make the time go quicker.  Well, not really, but it'll give me something to do other than think about how long it is till spring! lol


----------



## Parsnip (Nov 7, 2014)

LOL

I was going to have mine lamb in March but the rams had other plans and in the end I was like screw this they can do what they want haha!
Should be getting some cute lambies from my favorite ewes this year!!!


----------



## Parsnip (Nov 9, 2014)

So I went and looked at all the ewe lambs my neighbor has and some of her lambs this year are HUGE. wow.

I picked out a thick bodied ewe lamb who has a little bit of wooly in her.
But she honestly looks great. She's tan and has some white on her face and she has great depth to her.
She's big for a 6 month old ewe lamb, but that's great.
My sheep are mostly cross between Blackbelly and St.Croix  so they're a bit smaller.


----------



## Parsnip (Dec 17, 2014)

AN UPDATE HERE
Wow

I should have lambs in 2-3 weeks I think!
Jillian, Wendy and Pax are FOR SURE pregnant.
I think Jillian is going to have a single, and Wendy too.
PAX HOWEVER is the biggest thing in the world and she's so done with everything and everyone right now.
Literally. I think there's huge twins in there. She's enormous, I have never had a ewe as pregnant as her before.

I think Pax actually, might lamb first even though she was bred last out of the now pregnant ladies.
Her lady parts are SO red, but her udder is very very very small. She's big though. Maybe she won't get an udder until the day before?

Will post pics soon!!!


----------



## Parsnip (Dec 17, 2014)

Okay here's some pics as promised!!!
Just a heads up there's going to be quite a few under the tail pics here. But that's okay. Just lettin ya know.

Here's Jillian who could honestly really lamb anyday. But I'm thinking maybe next week.








Wendy's babies were moving for many hours this morning! I could see and feel them squirming around!








AND here's Pax. Who is the largest.







But here's all the 3 girls due in 2-3 weeks!!!
progress, progress...


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Pax is huge. Wowsers


----------



## Parsnip (Dec 17, 2014)

She is pretty huge! She comes from a lot of genetically single birth lines but she's huge.
 Hoping its not one massive baby lol.


----------



## Parsnip (Dec 17, 2014)

Also Jillian found out today that her tummy is too big and she can't squeeze under the fence anymore lolololol


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Parsnip (Dec 26, 2014)

No lambs yet!!!
Was hoping for Christmas lambs but oh well hahaha

No real change except for slightly bigger udders!!! 
 WAITING.
Maybe on New Years, lol would be nice if Jillian had her lambs on her due date like her half-sister did!


----------



## mysunwolf (Dec 27, 2014)

Now you can hope for New Years lambs  Just curious, what is the exact number of days you use for the due date? Everything I have seen is in a range of at least a week long.

I really love your red, brown, and liver colored sheep... I am hoping for some of my own in May!


----------



## Parsnip (Dec 27, 2014)

I do the general 145 days but give 'em  a little more than a week before and a week after. I figure they're game for about 10 days before, or 10 days after their estimated 145 day due date.

Mmm! YES.
Wendy in particular is a lovely deep red/liver color with a white blaze and white feet. AND her white tipped tail which she has passed onto all her lambs so far. LOVE that.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2014)

My first lamb arrived on December 3rd...much to my surprise !!!!  Than another 3 days later!!!  Obviously my calculations were way off..lol...first two were single boys...then on the 22nd got twin girls   Looking forward to your lambies....I've only got one ewe left to lamb and she's a few weeks off I'd guess....your girls are looking great and I'm excited for you!!!!  Here's a pic of the four lambs pretending to eat out of a feeder that is totally empty...LOL


----------



## Parsnip (Dec 27, 2014)

AWH bon they're adorable!!!
Look at 'em!!!
I adore the one of the far right, love the markings and the tiny black dot on the top of it's head.


----------



## Parsnip (Jan 4, 2015)

AND WE HAVE LAMBS.  Twin ewe lambs.
Went down to the barn this morning and Jillian was freaking out.
She had a HUGE string of goop hanging from her and she was so freaked out poor girl. Ran around everywhere inside the barn trying to get out.
FINALLY CAUGHT HER. Put her in a smaller pen by herself. Had to grab her and feel around with my fingers for a lamb. Felt one hoof and the face. Literally gently dug around for the second hoof.
THAT BABY WAS HUGE. Too big for poor Jillian. Like the lambs head was enormous and I was down there for 90 minutes before the first lamb was delivered and I'm surprised it wasn't dead. Then about 10 minutes later she popped another one out.
WOW. WOW.
Lambs nursed just fine, they are sleeping now but wow. That was the most difficult lambing I've ever had to assist with. Basically had to stick my whole hand up in there and adjust that lambs head to Jillian could push it out.
Jillian didn't even want to push she stood the whole time and freaked out.





Here's Beverly




And this is Peggy




Probably not going to breed Jillian again to my rams. I feel like she'd do better with a Blackbelly or Soay ram, because she is a petite ewe. You can definitely see the Dorper in those lambs though! Their little faces are so cute.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 4, 2015)

Awh so beautiful! Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 4, 2015)

Congrats on the lambs!  Any keepers? 

Sorry about the complications


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2015)

Congratulations! WOO HOO!

They are beautiful!


----------



## Parsnip (Jan 4, 2015)

They are very cute!!!

ANY KEEPERS?
Oh boy.
If I do end up selling the mom to a breeder who has a smaller hair sheep breed ram then I might keep one of Jillians ewes as a replacement.
BECAUSE, Both MaryEllen and Jillian(who were both out of Wendy)have had twins their first pregnancies and that's pretty cool. I mean, good job to them and genetics!
Plus these lambs are half white dorper and will probably fill out nicely. Also I know color shouldn't have anything to do with whether to keep a lamb or not but seriously. Loooooove the coloring on these lambs!

So maybe keep one ewe lamb then sell the mom and the other ewe lamb. Not sure not sure.

~ I asked my boyfriend if he wanted to name a lamb, so he named Peggy. Thought it was hilarious. First he thought of Natalie, but I wanted an older name so he went with Peggy hahhaaa! I named Beverly.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 4, 2015)

Gorgeous Parsnip  

We started the waiting game a few months ago on Mammy, we'll see how it turns out. 

Can't wait to see the others


----------



## Parsnip (Jan 4, 2015)

They are lovely little ladies!!!

Still have Wendy and Pax to wait on. I think they will lamb this week. Probably on the nights I have to get up early for school lol.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Congrats!!!!!!  Beautiful lambs and both girls!!!!!  Good job on helping with the first one!!!!


----------



## Parsnip (Jan 4, 2015)

Omg thank you! 
THAT WAS ACTUALLY KIND OF SCARY. I didn't know how long that lamb had been stuck phew just glad it's okay.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 4, 2015)

yes, it is scary and I've had to help twice only through the years and it is scary....and when you see that little one alive and moving....sooooooooooo great!!!!   You did good sweetie!!!  And just love the colours and patterns on your lambs....so beautiful and wish you didn't live so far away!!!!  I'd be there to snuggle them....oh wait...not possible...I'm on maternity wait with Dixie for the second night here ....congrats again!!!!


----------



## Parsnip (Jan 4, 2015)

OH I was so happy to see the lambs moving after they came out, especially the first lamb!!! LITERALLY thought I'd be delivering a dead lamb. I tell you lambs are resilient. I mean she was stuck for like an hour and a half and WOW I'm just so surprised she's not dead. Or Jillian didn't die wow.

Thank you so much! 
Omg lambs are so soft. 

OOH.
Keep up updated!!!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 5, 2015)

WHAT lovely lambs. Congratulations to you (and ewe!)


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow. Congrats on getting them del. Thus far I have not had that much to contend with.
Head size is a good thing to consider when choosing matings I guess.
They are very pretty lambs.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Nothing from our last ewe Dixie yet...thinking I was right on her being a little longer yet....so...when are your next ones due???  Can't get enough baby lambs and kids and puppies


----------



## Parsnip (Jan 7, 2015)

Both other ewes  lambed today!
Wendy lambed when I was gone and handled everything herself.
One boy, one girl. The boy is white with a brown bust and the girl is completely white except for one brown ear!!!

Pax needed HELP because her first lamb presented itself with just one leg, the other was bent back.
She had two boys, both cute.

PICS IN A MINUTE


----------



## Parsnip (Jan 7, 2015)

Pax with Orion and Buckley




And Wendy with her babies


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 7, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 7, 2015)

Awwwwwwww


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2015)

Always fun to have more than one go on the same day!


----------



## Parsnip (Jan 7, 2015)

They are pretty darn cute.
Wendy's ewe lamb with the one brown ear is a BIG girl


Southern by choice said:


> Always fun to have more than one go on the same day!



YES INDEED
Don't have to worry about lambings now WHEW.
Was a bit stressful while also worrying about my first week back in college haha


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I just love seeing Wendy's babies.
Good job on righting paxes baby.
I may have to call you for help if I have something like that present.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 27, 2015)

Congratulations on your beautiful lambs!!!!!    And I was out to lunch on Dixie's due date...she is still preggo.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 29, 2015)

Congrats on the new lambs


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 1, 2015)

Parsnip....did I tell you already that finally Dixie had her ram lamb?  Wow...I was almost a month off on my estimate of when she'd lamb...doh!!!!  Mom and babe doing well


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 8, 2015)

Think I'm gonna have more lambs in MAY

I've got Irene, Raindrop and Roxanne who are all about the same age around 14 months. 
Irene for sure is pregnant, she's become a lot more vocal and her lady bits are swollen up, plus I checked today and I think I'm seeing a small udder revealing itself.
Raindop and Roxanne are plump but too scared to let me get close to them so I dunno. Haha.

My baby Irene might be a mama! Gosh I remember when Irene was born they grow up so fast


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 8, 2015)

How is your dad feeling about your growing herd? Lol
Good thing I am picking up two of them soon with


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 9, 2015)

Yup yup,
Pa doesnt like that they are constantly growing hahahaha!

Yeah with the labs growing up its getting a bit crowded in the barn at night

I took pics of Irenes lady parts and her tiny udder because I have NO IDEA when her due date is. She's been running with the ram since September so haha no idea. Maybe you guys can help identify


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 9, 2015)

They were taken with my phone so please excuse the quality.
Can y'all give me a range???
I'm thinking late May?


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm horrible with guestimating this early....for me it is the udder booming...or the long mucous string or a lamb on the ground....my last guess for you was way off...LOL!  Exciting and looking forward to the wait!


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 9, 2015)

LOL

Shes gonna be a first time mom so I'm nervous for her hahaha!
Like is her udder even gonna get big? Who knows? I dunno!
Her dam got a decent udder but still smaller ya know?
(Okay gonna sound weird but she has the same shape ladybits as her dam so it might be easier to determine)


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 9, 2015)

We would all sound like lunatics to people without critters talking about the changes in udders, teats, lady bits...mucous strings....but at least on here we are all in the same way of thinking


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 9, 2015)

I would say 1-2 monthes....


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sometimes its hard to tell until they are ready to burst.
On a bright note I sold six sheep today. I am totally ready for Jillian and her daughter.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 10, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 29, 2015)

IRENE IS SO BIG RIGHT NOW

She's a stout little girl, and now she's stout and WIDE
Seriously I think she has twins in there it's ridiculous haha!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats Parsnip! It's so exciting waiting for the babies to arrive!
I'm waiting on my first baby goats, so we're kind of waiting together!!  When is Irene due to lamb?


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 29, 2015)

YAY FOR BABIES

~I have no idea when Irene is due hahahaa!!
Her and two other yearling ewes are due.... I'm thinking in like 2-5 weeks?
All three are bagging up, but Irene seems most far along. 
They're also first time mamas so anything could happen!!!


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 29, 2015)

Parsnip said:


> YAY FOR BABIES
> 
> ~I have no idea when Irene is due hahahaa!!
> Her and two other yearling ewes are due.... I'm thinking in like 2-5 weeks?
> ...



Honestly, that is waayyyy too much excitement and suspense for me! I don't know how you do it! This is our first year that we're just going to leave the ram out and have the ewes surprise us... eeeeek. 

So, photos of Irene? I love when they start to look wider than they are long.


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 29, 2015)

Haha I hate surprises hahha!!!
Which is why I'm kind of SO EAGER to see when the babies come

I have a few pics of her on my phone which I took yesterday, so I will upload them before the day is done


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 29, 2015)

IN the meantime I'm taking an Animal Science class right now and it's SUPER interesting.
Last term I took an animal disease/parasite class and it's helping a lot for this term.

We went to a Red Angus farm yesterday and those cows are so friendly it's crazy!!!
There was one heifer who was a GORGEOUS dark copper/red and I wanted to take her home.


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 29, 2015)

Here's the lucky lady!








Her udder is slowly getting bigger and less hairy


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 29, 2015)

Irene looks like her mama when SHE was pregnant haha!!


----------



## alsea1 (May 2, 2015)

She is huge!


----------



## Parsnip (May 17, 2015)

Had a lamb early this morning!!
It was from my ewe who I was sure wouldnt go until June!!!
She has basically NO udder and was enormous so I was like... TWINS IN JUNE

No.
She had a puny white ram lamb lololol XD
He's cute though. 
Shes a first time mama and did it all by herself so its okay


----------



## luvmypets (May 17, 2015)

Congrats!!!! 

May I ask your opinion on Lily! Im so nervous after what happened to her mama.


----------



## Parsnip (May 17, 2015)

Lol well my ewe that just lambed, her udder was about half the size of Lilys so I dunno what to tell ya!


----------



## Parsnip (May 17, 2015)

She will probably do just fine


----------



## luvmypets (May 17, 2015)

Ugh its killing me. Her mother passed away while lambing this year. We lost the babies aswell


----------



## norseofcourse (May 17, 2015)

Congrats!  Always good when they do just fine, especially their first time.


----------



## alsea1 (May 17, 2015)

Congrats Parsnip.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 18, 2015)

Congrats on that baby Parsnip and no problems!! 

Hoping for the same for you Luv!!!!


----------



## mysunwolf (May 18, 2015)

Congrats for the first time mom  How is Irene doing?


----------



## Parsnip (May 18, 2015)

Irene is still a no go.

BUT RAINDROP LAMBED
A big healthy 10lb baby girl 
Named her Cinnamon


----------



## luvmypets (May 18, 2015)

Oh my


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 18, 2015)




----------



## norseofcourse (May 18, 2015)

Awwwww - the name fits her, too!


----------



## Parsnip (May 18, 2015)

I LOVE the colors that you can get with hair sheep.
Raindrop is black with a white poll and white spots on her flanks, and then the sire was white with tan spots on his legs and nose.
SO CUTE

She has pooped twice and me and my bf were chuckling because Cinnamon grunts when she poops


----------



## bonbean01 (May 18, 2015)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## alsea1 (May 18, 2015)

Very cute


----------



## Parsnip (May 18, 2015)

Now Im just waiting on Irene.... Her lady parts are very dark pink and puffy but her udder isnt quite there yet haha


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jun 11, 2015)

any update? or is there a new thread made I missed...


----------

